# Solvent Disposal



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Mantis said:


> i stopped pouring used mineral spirits in woods in the back yard.
> 
> im doing my part :thumbup:


:laughing: you are funny my friend...

Sorry for being off topic, but what do you do with your old solvents? I save mine in a metal 5 and take to the parts store and tell them Its oil.:whistling2: I figure the oil companies are better equipped to deal with it than me.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Proper disposal of solvents is VERY on topic. IMO

I use a three bath system when cleaning brushes. The first rinse approaches a transparent stain and takes most of the solids out of the brushes, the second tier is rather cloudy and takes most everything out of the brush, and the third rinse is very clear and gets them CLEAN. 

When #1 gets REALLY thick (more paint than solvent), it gets put aside to settle. Then # 2 becomes # 1 and # 3 becomes # 2 and a new # 3 is started. When old # 1 has settled, the clear(ish) solvent is poured off to be used in #1. And the solids in that can, once dried of all solvents, are appropriately discarded/recycled.

I know some who do the same for waterbornes as they are very mindful of the ill effects of rinsing them in a sink or the yard. 

As green as any coating is advertised, I am sure they all present an environmental danger when mis-handled.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

daArch said:


> And the solids in that can, once dried of all solvents, are appropriately discarded/recycled.


Sounds like you have a good system that saves a lot of solvents. 

Where do you discard/recycle them?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Sounds like you have a good system that saves a lot of solvents.
> 
> Where do you discard/recycle them?


In years past, it was legal to throw DRIED paint in the bin at the "transfer station". I am not sure that's valid anymore. Check with your local authorities. You may need to dispose of them with a certified hazardous waste management company. Many contractors who dispose of liquid solvents will store them in a 55 gallon drum (under correct quidelines) and then have the waste management company pick it up when full. 

But please, do not take my word as gospel. Laws are changing daily and it would be best to research appropriate action for your specific situation.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

Our city landfills have a few saturdays a year set aside for hazardous waste disposal. Paint, chemicals, etc. can be taken on those days.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnisimpson said:


> Our city landfills have a few saturdays a year set aside for hazardous waste disposal. Paint, chemicals, etc. can be taken on those days.


John,

we have that also, but drop offs are limited to the HO's and professionals are excluded. I am sure one could drop off a gallon or two, but I am also sure folks here generate more than that. 

OH, and obviously, your community may be different. If your business is allowed to drop off your solvents, you're a lucky man.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

Bill,

Disposal is limited to homeowners but they do take solvents. We're small enough that we don't have too large of a quantity of materials that we catch their eye. I still have a white truck with magnets instead of vinyl lettering and a removable ladder rack so on some saturdays, I'll load the truck with some of the used cans and such and let them get rid of it. Other times we take it to a waste management company that a GC friend has an account with and unload it there. We do the odd cleaning or touchup favor for the GC in exchange and everyone stays happy.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

This year I started a new system for cleaning my oil brushes: after the job is finished, I let it dry out and then just toss in the garbage. Disposal and extra solvent cost to me isn't worth the cost of cleaning a $12 dollar brush. A gallon of thinner costs 7 bucks. When I did the math, it made sense to just throw it away than bother with cleaning brushes.


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> This year I started a new system for cleaning my oil brushes: after the job is finished, I let it dry out and then just toss in the garbage. Disposal and extra solvent cost to me isn't worth the cost of cleaning a $12 dollar brush. A gallon of thinner costs 7 bucks. When I did the math, it made sense to just throw it away than bother with cleaning brushes.



Honestly, if oil wasn't so much better for certain situations I'.d love to see it die a quiet death.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> This year I started a new system for cleaning my oil brushes: after the job is finished, I let it dry out and then just toss in the garbage. Disposal and extra solvent cost to me isn't worth the cost of cleaning a $12 dollar brush. A gallon of thinner costs 7 bucks. When I did the math, it made sense to just throw it away than bother with cleaning brushes.


I have taken this approach as well....if I know a job will be oil, I figure in on the cost of a brush or two....
I do have different gallons of thinner in different stages of settling and use those when needed if and when I do clean brushes.
I bring a couple of mostly solid/sludge ones to the hazardous waste day at the dump


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Curious to know if anyone has tried any of the solvent recycling setups? Price-wise they're getting more affordable. I know of a couple of autobody paint shops that use them and that's where I take mine. They dont even charge me. The sludge that's left at the bottom I just let dry out and dispose of.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> Curious to know if anyone has tried any of the solvent recycling setups? Price-wise they're getting more affordable. I know of a couple of autobody paint shops that use them and that's where I take mine. They dont even charge me. The sludge that's left at the bottom I just let dry out and dispose of.


 See Bills system- Pretty much what I used to do. Now it is so far between oil jobs I just keep the brush wet through the job and toss it. And I have found an adequate oil brush for 4 bucks at Menards- ( midwest chain).


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Bill for turning this into a thread. I really am interested in other peoples way.


----------



## GoGreen (Jul 30, 2009)

I rarely clean oil brushes anymore. I try not to use oil,but when I do, I buy the cheapest brushes I can and just toss them when I'm done. It's not worth the hassle.


----------



## Calist (Jul 19, 2009)

GoGreen said:


> I rarely clean oil brushes anymore. I try not to use oil,but when I do, I buy the cheapest brushes I can and just toss them when I'm done. It's not worth the hassle.


This is what we've always done. Of course, when spraying oil, (we used to do this alot on fire damage jobs) you have to use the solvents. We recycled quite a bit. we'd let the solids settle then filter it off with a cheap paint strainer or sometimes a large (Sams Club) coffee filter then toss the filter.


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

Darth Painter- 

Oil is dying a silent death. In many parts of the country, you can't get certain oil products. This is happening mostly on the west coast and north east, but is moving to the rest of the country.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm gonna be sad when oil is gone in my area. My SW rep told me that per capita my home town uses more oil than anywhere he has worked. I'm sure a lot of it has to do with having a lot of older homes Several from Civil war era and more from late 1800's early 1900's. So a ton of people around here still like oil. For trim we use oil 80% of the time if not more. I;m starting to use WB more cause I know the time is coming. 

But yeah I'm like the other guy that said I quit dumping it in the woods I'm doing my part. Now I let it settle and reuse it the take it to the trash place that takes it and old paint. I pass by at least 3 different ones of these places every day so I can dump a lot with out being noticed.


----------



## bay area contractor (Sep 19, 2009)

*recycling*

I'm really really shocked, that anyone would consider digging a whole and dump hazordous waste. 

Recycling is our part to save the enviroment. Granted in the painting industry there are volatile compounds that we use that are harmful to the enviroment. I think with a little research you will find a lot of acrylics that will be able to replace oil products. All companies are trying to strive in meeting stringent voc levels and are coming up with products that far exceed oils. 

Check with your local municipalities to see where solvents can, where, and when can be disposed of. Disposing of hazordous waste is one of the many costs of doing legitimate business, and can be wrote off part or full as an operating cost.

So many of you need to be educated in the actual costs of doing legitimate business. If you are not able to afford the costs, I recommend
getting in another line of business and don't contanimate our enviroment.

I suspect that with a lot of other things, you don't pay taxes, have workers comp or any business insurance as well.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

bay area contractor said:


> I'm really really shocked, that anyone would consider digging a whole and dump hazordous waste.
> 
> Recycling is our part to save the enviroment. Granted in the painting industry there are volatile compounds that we use that are harmful to the enviroment. I think with a little research you will find a lot of acrylics that will be able to replace oil products. All companies are trying to strive in meeting stringent voc levels and are coming up with products that far exceed oils.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, I believe the comment about dumping solvents in a hole was in jest. That is the point of this thread, to educate ourselves on best practices and options. You will find that most of the members here are professionals with all that is required.
Feel free to post an intro here and tell us about your business.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

When I started about tens years ago I was told oil is going to be fased out?? Oil being fased out to me now sounds like the world is ending ya its going to happen but when???
When you have a frustrating situation and then you add oil into the mix that has really got me upset sometimes, oil paint sometimes feels like a disease... Argh on my quote sheet I have a disclaimer saying that due to excessive waste there will be an added charge when oil is to be used.!!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> I believe the comment about dumping solvents in a hole was in jest.


yes Chris, it was most prolly in jest - but as we know all humor is based on fact.

Who here would be naive enough to say that NO SOLVENTS are being poured into the ground or down the drain somewhere in the USA. Either by a "pro" or a DIY'er.

We do need to take what we all know about safe disposal and spread it around. 

BTW, I am still waiting to hear about those resins that a few of us tested a year ago last April for DM Neoresins up in Wilmington MA. After seeing those waterbornes, I am convinced that waterbornes such as these will perform BETTER than the oils - especially the post VOC castrated oils. 

I have been anti "safe paint" since they started phasing out lead because the substitutes have never proved themselves to be as durable. (what's the sense of repainting every three years with "safe" paint, when the old stuff would last eight years ?). but I gotta say technology is finally catching up and we are beginning to see viable alternatives.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Arch: The new Water base DTM paints are blowing my mind at how much better they are than they use to be. If you get a chance buy you a quart and try them out. They are my newest, favorite paint. I even use them on wood trim where I want a faster drying,harder setting paint. You can recoat them severial times in a day without any delay of dry time.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks John,

Would a DTM be good on aluminum shutters that have faded from black to white? Or are they just for ferrous metals?


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

We pour old solvents into a 45 gallon drum. After a couple months we can pump out the top 80% of the solvents as the paint and crap that was in the solvent has setttled to the bottom of the drum. Every couple of years we bring in a waste disposal company who pumps out the garbage solvents and also pumps out any junk paint we have not been able to use which ends up being 200 to 300 gallons worth of crazy colors.

I remember years ago thinking I could use odd mistints etc to prime bare block walls as a cost saving measure, what a mistake. It took two coats to cover and the workers were ticked at me. 

I still know contractors that dump the solvents in their fields or burn it, neither is too environmentally friendly.

As a sort of solvent related story. A friend of mine , a small residential builder found a piece of property that he wanted to build 80 townhouses on. During his due dilligence phase they discovered the land was heavily contaminated with solvents. From 1950 to 1982 the site had been a paint manufacturering facility before it went out of business. He was able to find the original owners who told him they constantly took 45 gallon drums of bad solvents out back and dumped them in a ditch. My friend then checked the condition of the land around the property and found the solvents had migragated south. At the south side of the property it was bordered by a church and graveyard which was found to be saturated with solvent, in fact you could even notice a slight smell of solvent in the air. My friend approached the church and told them of the problem and said they would have to dig up the graveyard to clean up the contamination . No way said the church, you cannot do that, they aggreed to sign off that they would not hold the new owners responsible for the contamination. My friend then approached the existing owners of the property and gave them the environmental report showing them the extent of the contamination but didnt tell them that they church had signed away their rights, he was able to have the price discounted by around $3,000,000 for the expected cleanup cost of the industrial land and the church lands.


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

wpnpix said:


> Our city landfills have a few saturdays a year set aside for hazardous waste disposal. Paint, chemicals, etc. can be taken on those days.


Usually they only accept 5 to 10 gallons of solvent or paint.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

Induspray said:


> We pour old solvents into a 45 gallon drum. After a couple months we can pump out the top 80% of the solvents as the paint and crap that was in the solvent has setttled to the bottom of the drum. Every couple of years we bring in a waste disposal company who pumps out the garbage solvents and also pumps out any junk paint we have not been able to use which ends up being 200 to 300 gallons worth of crazy colors.
> 
> I remember years ago thinking I could use odd mistints etc to prime bare block walls as a cost saving measure, what a mistake. It took two coats to cover and the workers were ticked at me.
> 
> ...


So then he didn't do any clean up at all and built the townhomes anyway. Awesome. No wonder autism rates are up.


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

I do what some of you are doing: storing old solvents until they settle, reusing what I can. When the solvents are beyond use, I have a friend that takes it to use in his waste oil furnace to heat his garage in the winter. Not really sure exactly how green the furnace bit is, but it's being used up and not getting dumped somewhere.

Also, for leftover or extra paints I can't use on other jobs (oil or latex) I donate them to the Habitat ReStore.


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

Metro M & L said:


> So then he didn't do any clean up at all and built the townhomes anyway. Awesome. No wonder autism rates are up.


He cleaned up the land that he owned but was not responsible for cleaning up the church land as they did not want him to "dig up the graveyard"


----------



## Midwest Madness (Oct 28, 2010)

DarthPainter said:


> Honestly, if oil wasn't so much better for certain situations I'.d love to see it die a quiet death.





jason123 said:


> When I started about tens years ago I was told oil is going to be fased out?? Oil being fased out to me now sounds like the world is ending ya its going to happen but when???


I only use oil if I have no other alternative... 



i said:


> Also, for leftover or extra paints I can't use on other jobs (oil or latex) I donate them to the Habitat ReStore.


Habitat ReStore is great I do this also.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I let it settle also and try to reuse thinner. The solids get thrown away. What really is the difference between throwing some thinner on some weeds or weed killer. They both kill grass. I find it hard to believe that weed killer that scorches everything is not harmful to the environment, but I am no chemist.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I let it settle also and try to reuse thinner. The solids get thrown away. What really is the difference between throwing some thinner on some weeds or weed killer. They both kill grass. I find it hard to believe that weed killer that scorches everything is not harmful to the environment, but I am no chemist.


Awesome post dude, very informative :thumbsup:


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

timhag said:


> Awesome post dude, very informative :thumbsup:


 The settle and reuse idea is fine. I would have left out the part about the weeds though, _Just trying to help_ :whistling2: 


Sorry Tim, hit the wrong button, wanted to quote Daniel,


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm not saying I dump paint thinner on the ground, but my dad painted for 50 years so I've seen it done. I try to be environmentally concious. They collect haz mat for free in my town twice a year. I'm just making a point. I find it hard to believe that the stuff people spray to kill weeds or the stuff DOT uses all along the road to kill weeds can't be any worse for the environment than thinner. Yeah thinner sucks. It's expensive, hard on the hands, and not for human consumption. But beyond that , there are worse things out there. When I was in the navy they ran out of room in the paint locker. Capt. ordered the chief to deep six a whole skid of oil paint to the bottom of Davy Jones Locker. Who do you call to report that? Happens all the time. All we can do is our little part to keep the planet clean.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Have you guys tried the eco green paint thinner? Does it work as good as regular thinner or mineral spirits?


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I'm not saying I dump paint thinner on the ground, but my dad painted for 50 years so I've seen it done. I try to be environmentally concious. They collect haz mat for free in my town twice a year. I'm just making a point. I find it hard to believe that the stuff people spray to kill weeds or the stuff DOT uses all along the road to kill weeds can't be any worse for the environment than thinner. Yeah thinner sucks. It's expensive, hard on the hands, and not for human consumption. But beyond that , there are worse things out there. When I was in the navy they ran out of room in the paint locker. Capt. ordered the chief to deep six a whole skid of oil paint to the bottom of Davy Jones Locker. Who do you call to report that? Happens all the time. All we can do is our little part to keep the planet clean.


 I know what your saying Daniel. I was washing out my 'ol man's brushes in 1967. I get it. There is a lot of nasty stuff out there, but the paint/paint products are the "hot topic" these days. No, I haven't tried the new more environmentally friendly thinner. I am messing around with the newer waterborne alkyds though. They don't seem too bad. Trying to get away from the solvent based stuff when/where possible-it's hard when you remember when......


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I'm just making a point. I find it hard to believe that the stuff people spray to kill weeds or the stuff DOT uses all along the road to kill weeds can't be any worse for the environment than thinner.



I am of the same thoughts as you. Therefore, having well water, I do not use weedkiller and am very judicious with my fertilizer. After all, it says on the label to not allow it to get into streams and other bodies of water as it is harmful to aquatic life. 

That said, there are those that know more than I that have tried to explain that weed killer is not like a solvent.

I just found this in a quick search, it may help demonstrate how those that defend herbicides think:

http://www.ehow.com/how-does_4927056_weed-killers-work.html


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Dang,none of you use clear lacquers sprayed through a rig,so you dont have 5's full of dirty lacquer thinner stored in your garage like I do,I feel so special,wish to God I could get away from doing cabinets,I hate it.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

We store in drums and have a waste company remove. In large drums the paint matter settles to the bottom after some time and we use the top thinner for cleaning pumps and brushes.


----------



## dpeters (Jul 18, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> This year I started a new system for cleaning my oil brushes: after the job is finished, I let it dry out and then just toss in the garbage. Disposal and extra solvent cost to me isn't worth the cost of cleaning a $12 dollar brush. A gallon of thinner costs 7 bucks. When I did the math, it made sense to just throw it away than bother with cleaning brushes.


I agree totally with this. Man hours, thinner prices and storage and handling of solvents makes per job disposal of all brushes a cost saving plus as well as a health and environmental savings.


----------



## dpeters (Jul 18, 2012)

propainterJ said:


> Dang,none of you use clear lacquers sprayed through a rig,so you dont have 5's full of dirty lacquer thinner stored in your garage like I do,I feel so special,wish to God I could get away from doing cabinets,I hate it.


Make the switch to waterbornes. Lacquers and pigmented finishes all come in health friendly and environmentally sound waterborne versions now. With the same level of quality as the old solvent based products. It is a large learning curve to make the switch, but it is worth it on every level in the end.


----------



## Auolona (Jun 1, 2012)

I haven't used oil in 2 years now. Some customers insist on oil, but it tell them straight up NO... 
I developed allergies from oil can't even stand the smell now.


----------



## Ted501 (Oct 29, 2012)

Good to hear that people are trying to do the right thing. Too many people try to cut corners.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I have been reading through this thread with interest. I do the following -

1/ let dirty solvent settle in a can and reuse what I can.

2/ use tiny amounts of old solvent on weeds around the garden ( very sparingly )

3, let any leftover sludge to dry out in the sun, then dispose of it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian C said:


> 2/ use tiny amounts of old solvent on weeds around the garden ( very sparingly )


What is you definition of "sparingly"

Oh, I know that even when being careful filling the gas tank of a lawn mower, one will spill a drop or two, AND that there have been petrochemical accidents around the world that amount to thousand times more than what everyone here together could ever pour into the ground. BUT, I have this formula in the back of my head that says one part petroleum product pollutes 1 MILLION parts water.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

" Sparingly " means a few drops of turpentine on the weeds. I have been doing that for years. I would not do this near the vegetable patch by the way.


----------



## Scottclarkpainting (Jul 17, 2010)

dpeters said:


> Make the switch to waterbornes. Lacquers and pigmented finishes all come in health friendly and environmentally sound waterborne versions now. With the same level of quality as the old solvent based products. It is a large learning curve to make the switch, but it is worth it on every level in the end.


In Australia you just cannot get the same finish from water based enamels as you can from oil based, therefore I still use oil based and will do until we have available an equal product or better available in water based. I find the oil based enamels finish the job in one coat and limited brush strokes visible unlike the 2 + coats of the water based plus the addition of many more visible brush strokes.
In disposing of thinners and solvents we return to there original containers and dump them in the trash where they are recycled by a local oil recycle company.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Scott, 
agree about oil based enamel has the best lustre and looks the best. Most of my customers are asking for water based low odour paint these days so Dulux aqua-enamel has a reasonable finish with a splash of flo-trol added.

We are about 20 years behind the yanks with our paint technology in Australia. Water based trim paint down here is still is not up to what the Americans have.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Totally agree with the other Aussies here. Our water based enamels are just woeful compared to oil based products. Sure the oil yellows and does dull of slightly....but they feel so much better to use. 

Brian C I would give the Endure or Pure Performance a go...........they are both better IMHO than Aqua. They tend to have a bit more body to them and feel a bit better under the brush.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

I must say, that from a disposal point of view (unless your all lying) you guys on this forum are so far ahead of me. We have been very slack on the recycle and safe disposal of turps and thinners. This thread has given me a big wake up call to watch every drop. 

Like Brian I remember burning pots and trays in the 80's and early 90's. The tray seams never liked been subjected to so much heat. Turps was just tipped onto the ground after reusing a few times, not because we cared about the environment but because it cost too much to waste.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

What brand are they ? Endure and pro performance ? I am Dulux accredited so I cannot risk using a different brand of paint and loosing my accreditation.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Brian C said:


> What brand are they ? Endure and pro performance ? I am Dulux accredited so I cannot risk using a different brand of paint and loosing my accreditation.



Oh...........they are both Taubmans.......you wont be using them any time soon then!


----------



## miket (Sep 16, 2009)

daArch said:


> Proper disposal of solvents is VERY on topic. IMO
> 
> I use a three bath system when cleaning brushes. The first rinse approaches a transparent stain and takes most of the solids out of the brushes, the second tier is rather cloudy and takes most everything out of the brush, and the third rinse is very clear and gets them CLEAN.
> 
> ...


 Do you use the same system to clean your sprayer?
What is the ratio of new thinner to settled thinner in bucket # 3?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

miket said:


> Do you use the same system to clean your sprayer?
> What is the ratio of new thinner to settled thinner in bucket # 3?


#3 is the final and cleanest wash. It starts out as fresh thinner, no settled thinner


----------



## miket (Sep 16, 2009)

Oops i misread lol.

Your number 1 bucket must get more and more thinner if you keep adding from number 2 and recycling whats already in 1 lol


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

Every now and again I just set number 1 on fire.. the solids acting as a form of napalm to ignite damp debris.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

230 gallons of dirty solvents costs 1800 to get rid of,besides the 5 gal cans
Time to make the switch to water base for cabinetry


----------



## jbhapp101 (Mar 20, 2013)

Dmax Consulting said:


> Darth Painter-
> 
> Oil is dying a silent death. In many parts of the country, you can't get certain oil products. This is happening mostly on the west coast and north east, but is moving to the rest of the country.


Although far less common these days, oil based paints are still readily available in MA.

I always have a couple of 5 gall buckets for dirty thinners. When i get ambitious I poor off the clean stuff into old thinner jugs and reuse it. I still use a lot of oil primer for stain blocking and exterior primer so I use a fair amount of thinners. it saves me a little $$$ over the course of the year too!


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

Am I the only one who still dumps it down the customers bathtub drain?:whistling2:


----------



## DK Remodeling (Mar 22, 2013)

Brian C said:


> What brand are they ? Endure and pro performance ? I am Dulux accredited so I cannot risk using a different brand of paint and loosing my accreditation.


I would never use only one brand of paint or shop for paint and supplies at the same store.


----------



## rohit123 (Mar 5, 2013)

Disposal of acidic or chemical solvents is necessary with care, They can harm environment and its our duty to save the environment.


----------



## simplycovered (Jul 12, 2013)

I think it's truly amazing that someone has not yet come up with a contraption that separates the solids and perhaps some sort of electrode that encourages the solids to go to one area, not that I'm a chemist but one would think that someone has at least a bad example better than pouring it from one gallon pail to another.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

simplycovered said:


> I think it's truly amazing that someone has not yet come up with a contraption that separates the solids and perhaps some sort of electrode that encourages the solids to go to one area, not that I'm a chemist but one would think that someone has at least a bad example better than pouring it from one gallon pail to another.


A lot of the solids are nonpolar, so it's tough to get them to migrate using electricity. I think filtration would be a more productive approach.


----------



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

simplycovered said:


> I think it's truly amazing that someone has not yet come up with a contraption that separates the solids and perhaps some sort of electrode that encourages the solids to go to one area, not that I'm a chemist but one would think that someone has at least a bad example better than pouring it from one gallon pail to another.


I bought a sidewinder distiller over 20 years ago, it works well. It handles 5 gallons at a time, leftover paint is dry and hard, solvent is clear, liners can be tossed with baked paint residue inside


----------



## simplycovered (Jul 12, 2013)

I admit I only have a few gallons per year now but ten years ago it was plenty more I don't imagine a distiller would be low cost enough to be worth it , but then if people knew the process they might use it community like, I gather that would mean heating the solvent, hmmm smelly.


----------



## simplycovered (Jul 12, 2013)

I never really liked using the old thinner, it has an unusual density, , but it saves some as a pre-rince.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

simplycovered said:


> I never really liked using the old thinner, it has an unusual density, , but it saves some as a pre-rince.


 It smells funny too.

I'm a solvent hoarder. I try to reuse as much as possible. But it looses a little something in settling. And a few things won't settle out.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> It smells funny too.
> 
> I'm a solvent hoarder. I try to reuse as much as possible. But it looses a little something in settling. And a few things won't settle out.


Like dryers.


----------



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

The distiller is smelly, you need an out building, or set it outside when in use. The recycled solvent smells cooked or something, not as good as new stuff. We just use it to clean sprayers and rinse brushes. 
I used to have a company pick up old solvent in 55 gallon drums, I had an EPA number, the cost was high, plus I read if it ever turned up at the wrong recovery center, I could be traced and fined. I run a smaller operation now, the distiller looks like a pressure cooker mounted on a small refrigerator. Different solvents boil at different temps, spirits around 440 degrees, k1 525, alcohol 180. My distiller just heats to around 440, but more sophisticated ones you can adjust the temp and separate blended solvents. I only spent a couple grand 20 years ago on my unit, I'm sure they are more now. 
I used to throw a lot of solvent on brush piles too, and burn. I imagine just letting it settle and pouring the sludge on bottom onto plastic in the sun would do just as well.


----------



## simplycovered (Jul 12, 2013)

I'd like to get a distiller, I think it would be fun, but I don't think I'd bother with mineral spirits


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I biult a five gallon still for a little over $100.


----------

